# Difference between Twin Cirrus 32 bit and Burr-Brown 24 Bit



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Forgive if this is a silly question, but is there a performance difference between them? I think the 32 verses 24 bit difference is throwing me, is it just a matter of architecture?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

From a mathematical perspective, I was under the impression that 16 bit was more than enough. I'm as interested as you to hear what some may say... :nerd:


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I see there is already a sticky thread on this topic...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My bad, I looked but didnt see one.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Under AV home theater 

I glanced over it and it seems to me people say it's more about the implementation than which chip.


----------



## davidsrsb (May 15, 2011)

Even 24 bit resolution is not achievable over 20 KHz bandwidth, 20 bit is doing well. In practice 32bit and 24 bit converters have the same performance.


----------

